# Newbie Wheat Difference Question.



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Have started stocking wheat. Now have Hard Red Wheat.
What is difference between Hard Red and White? 
Is there a reason to get one over the other?

Thanks in advance for any explanation.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's my understanding:

The 'hard' wheats (red and white) are bread wheats. Hard red is nuttier tasting, and a little heavier, than hard white. Hard white is for making a whiter bread flour.

'Soft' white wheat is for making cake flour.

Others may be able to explain better - my info comes from reading up on it, and not from baking experience.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

vn6869 said:


> Have started stocking wheat. Now have Hard Red Wheat.
> What is difference between Hard Red and White?
> Is there a reason to get one over the other?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any explanation.


Thanks for asking that question, I been wondering that myself. Just haven't got around to asking yet :dunno:


----------



## OrangeJuice (Jan 8, 2011)

Just started storing and using wheat this year too. 
I use 2/3 hard white and 1/3 hard red in my bread recipes.
If you are used to store bought bread, making it from all hard red is a real big change as the taste and texture is heavier. The white makes a lighter flour and a lighter looking / textured loaf.
White is also good for pizza crust as well,,, just white, no red.

I have some soft white also but have yet to play with that.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

White is also used in pastries for a lighter fluffier texture.


----------

